# Bording in Santa Barbara, CA



## mgn_drake (Apr 29, 2008)

My sister and I will be moving to Santa Barbara for the 2009/2010 school year. We both would like to bring a horse with us and would appreciate any info on the local barns and stables. I have found a few on the net but they are pricey.


Thanks 
Megan


----------



## NHjumper (Jul 7, 2008)

Well i ride at *Graceland Equestrian Center* in Castro Valley. Truely amazing place, if youre willing to drive a bit. about 300 for Pasture board, and around 500 for stall...price includes full care. Great stables and arenas, very clean and great people.


----------

